# Two skin processing tutorials



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Maybe you've been stuck in line at the grocery store and noticed how good all the cover shots looked on the magazines. Maybe you've wondered how those celebs keep their skin so perfect. Maybe you've wondered how to fix a "hotspot" or flash reflection on skin to get a great portrait.

Here are two pretty darn good tutorials for processing skin. You might get to the end and say, wow that looks so plastic compared to the original. But if you didn't see the original, you'd never know it wasn't a great MUA job. (Make-Up Artist)

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=171753

This one, go to the last page, give it a few seconds, and then see what a difference the processing makes. You'll need to let your browser download the "after" image. Pretty striking.

http://www.lunacore.com/photoshop/tutorials/tut018.htm


----------



## Slam (May 31, 2006)

this is some pretty cool stuff. I am going to give it a try...I will post the result. May take me a while....


Has anyone else tried this technique?


----------

